# Zoeys puppy cut!



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think I liked her ears longer oh well it will grow back. She had a long bath the water was up to her chest but we had a extra amount of conditioning. I tried under water de mating but it didn't workound:
She looks like she has a Bob hair cut. I cut her black head hair so it was even around her neck and it looks like a bowl I think it would be fun to accent her stripe more by cutting the white shorter than the black or the opposite. This was her first bang cut I like seeing her eyes.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks great!!! She looks so soft and pretty!! Wonderful job!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

She looks really nice, Suzi. Good job!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks I can tell by the picture that her coat is getting curlier and that maybe why she has been mating more. She has a really thick coat too! I would love to learn how to blow dry better. Her mouth has gotten stained from a change of diet although its nice to not fret over it anymore now that she is a retired show dog. Hee Hee long carrier.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

fantastic job Suzi!! She looks great!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I love it.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Zoey looks lovely, Suzi! Great job!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Perfect! I love it!


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

Aw she looks great! Such a pretty girl!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

What a great job...she really looks adorable. How long was her coat, the amount of hair is amazing. Love the look. Are you taking clients?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Izzy-bella said:


> What a great job...she really looks adorable. How long was her coat, the amount of hair is amazing. Love the look. Are you taking clients?


 Thank you . That was her second hair cut she had more taken off the first time . It sorta makes me sad when I look at her long coat  but she has a very thick and a bit more wavy coat than some so it was hard to keep beautiful. I will post a picture after work today. Yes I take clients but I'm scard to do toe nails and I was a nail tech for 7 years.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, Suzi, terrific job!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

She looks really sweet!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi, you did a great job on Zoey! She looks wonderful. Hope her shorter coat makes life a bit easier for you.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I LOVE how she looks, I don't think I've ever seen her look so cute.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

She looks great Suzi! She will be so much easier to care for now too I imagine.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

This is the last picture I took before the first hair cut she looks good but it was difficult to keep up. I had contemplated for over 8mo not to show anymore so it was a big decision for me. She is such a fluff ball


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The new haircut makes her look neat and clean! I love it! It will be long again before you know it. Let it grow on you, you are going to love it.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

You did a great job, Suzi! Zoey looks so pretty and I know you will love seeing her eyes!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

amrileb7 said:


> She is so pretty!!! Did you get to finish her?


ound: No we never could get trained enough to even walk nice around the ring. She had one good night at my class when she was about 6 mo old it felt so good. But after that it was head down and trying to run. I tried a chock chain but took it off right away when she started coughing. $18.00 later.  I think it takes way more effort than I am willing to do. I would love the hobby if I had money and time. I'm not disciplined enough for all that prepping all I really wanted was puppy's  But I don't have time to stay home for 10 weeks. Maybe in my next life.


----------

